# Samsung Galaxy 551



## mithun_mrg (Aug 1, 2011)

Tech-Specs(Taken From Gsm-Arena)

GENERAL	2G Network	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
                3G Network	HSDPA 900 / 2100
                Announced	2010, October
                Status Available. Released 2010, Q4

SIZE	        Dimensions	111 x 55 x 15.2 mm
                Weight	117 g


DISPLAY	Type	TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
                Size	240 x 400 pixels, 3.2 inches
 	        - QWERTY keyboard
                - Accelerometer sensor for UI auto-rotate
                - TouchWiz 3.0 UI

SOUND	Alert types	Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
                Loudspeaker	Yes
                3.5mm jack	Yes
MEMORY	Phonebook	Practically unlimited entries and fields, Photocall
                Call records	Practically unlimited
                Internal	160 MB
                Card slot	microSD, up to 32GB, 2 GB included

FEATURES	OS	Android OS, v2.2 (Froyo)
                CPU	600 MHz processor, Adreno 200 GPU, Qualcomm MSM7227                          
                Messaging	SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Mail, IM, RSS
                Browser	HTML
                Radio	Stereo FM radio with RDS
                Games	Downloadable
                Colors	Black
                GPS	Yes, with A-GPS support
                Java	Yes, via Java MIDP emulator
 	        - Social networking integration
                - MP4/WMV/H.263 player
                - MP3/WAV/eAAC+ player
                - Organizer
                - Document viewer
                - Google Search, Maps, Gmail,
                YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk, Picasa integration
                - Voice memo/dial
                - Predictive text input

BATTERY	 Standard battery, Li-Ion 1200 mAh

Talk time	 Up to 550 minutes (2G), up to 340 minutes (3G)(From the Official website)
Standby	 Up to 520 hours (2G), up to 370 hours (3G)



So after using it for 3-4 months i decided to write a review on this 

Starting off The Retail Box Shots & the Bundle
Front Box
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/5997718712_003ccab542.jpg
P7280347 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Back listing an overview of the features
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6132/5997719018_d078fb9ab8.jpg
P7280350 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Bundle Including the Phone,battery,Charger, Data-cable,IEM Handsfree, 2GB Card,2 mini CD of Kies,Manuals (Sorry for the missing charger,cd & Datacable pics)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6142/5997719984_96ce660f7b.jpg
P8010359 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Phone Front
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6013/5997719206_43eedb20e6.jpg
P7280352 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Qwerty Keypad
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5997167947_e769ab47b1.jpg
P7280353 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Phone Back
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6135/5997719574_29b8d1d89d.jpg
P7280355 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Build quality is good but the plastic is Glossy & Finger Print Magnet i have dropped it two/three times until now no damage done

Lets have a look at the Phone Applications

Home
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6123/5997754614_65370bbc97.jpg
device-2011-07-29-164139 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Standby
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6146/5997203199_378463851e.jpg
device-2011-07-29-164205 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Apps
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5997754858_719aaa14a3.jpg
device-2011-07-29-164219 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Settings
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5997755154_899abf7a41.jpg
device-2011-07-29-164350 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Settings Continued
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6146/5997203505_e1da088b77.jpg
device-2011-07-29-164325 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

About Phone
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6137/5997755196_a24f42438d.jpg
device-2011-07-29-164415 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Music Player
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6135/5997203717_334e5026f7.jpg
device-2011-07-29-164954 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Gallery
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6008/5997203883_7c7d0fd1ac.jpg
device-2011-07-29-165200 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Video Playback 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5997756044_823564ca38.jpg
device-2011-08-01-113404 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/5997204527_561198aa01.jpg
device-2011-08-01-113539 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Video Playback -Youtube
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/5997755768_0d8a06200b.jpg
device-2011-08-01-112833 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6143/5997755914_0a4c18232e.jpg
device-2011-08-01-113129 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Camera Clicks Re-sized to 640X480 both indoor & outdoor have not taken in BAD/Low Light since it dosent have any led flash(Not the best But i think does its job BTW is there a phone camera that can match a standalone digital 
camera)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6016/5997783142_7bfd323204.jpg
2011-07-29 15.24.13 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6021/5997782930_ccc90cd02c.jpg
2011-07-29 15.23.09 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6127/5997782756_0097276223.jpg
2011-07-29 15.22.27 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Pros:
Android 2.2
Bright Display
Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n
Full Qwerty keypad
Standard 3.5 mm audio jack
Bluetooth 2.1
Can turn off the Data Network feature & also the UI rotation
MP4/WMV/H.263 video player
Touch screen responsiveness is good
Automatically detects & configures the Data Network settings

Cons:
1200 mAh Battery Galaxy3 has 1500 mAh u have to charge it daily
Body is prone to scratches & is fingerprint magnet
No Led Flash & no front camera
No dedicated camera Switch
No flac support in music player
Still no news about 2.3 update


So this was the short review of the device please post Ur comments & suggestions


----------



## sygeek (Aug 1, 2011)

What's the price? Seems like a low-end android phone to me. 

Did you root it yet? If not, then I recommend it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 1, 2011)

The price i bought was 12500 now it is 11,500
Yes i did root it  & installed Live Wallpapers which is officially not supported


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2011)

review is small & simple but informative. but lacks a few points:
1. how angry birds or similar physics heavy game runs? cause latter levels are almost unplayable on my O1.
2. bundled earphone quality. from looks it should be at least lot better than Nokia's headphones (& looks exactly the same as the one bundled with O1 except for the black earbuds).
3. sunlight visibility?
4. H/W qwerty keyboard quality. you haven't written anything about it. most important part of 551 is the QWERTY. else Galaxy 3 comes even cheap & O1 is better for same price.



mithun_mrg said:


> Pros:
> Android 2.2
> Bright Display
> Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n
> ...



the 3 points i marked bold are common for all Android mobile. 

& how is the visibility outside under sunlight? the screen looks glossy.



mithun_mrg said:


> Cons:
> 1200 mAh Battery Galaxy3 has 1500 mAh u have to charge it daily
> Body is prone to scratches & is fingerprint magnet
> No Led Flash & no front camera
> ...



i think rockplayer or mobo player will take care of the unsupported formats. -ve point should be something that you can do anything about easily. like the low wattage battery (sliders have to compromise on battery, always).



mithun_mrg said:


> The price i bought was 12500 now it is 11,500
> Yes i did root it  & installed Live Wallpapers which is officially not supported



flipkart selling it for 9199. so lets buy's price should be even lower (~8.5k)


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 1, 2011)

@ sam thanks mate for pointing these out will take care of them soon any suggestions on what software to use for GPU benching

for the price i listed it from the samsung website have u used A60 i didn't find the responsiveness as good as Samsung/Nokia


----------



## subashj (Aug 1, 2011)

looks cool...what about its os...is it extendable? hav u encountered any os problems coz i had one with my galaxy fit(whole os ws needed 2b formatted)..?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2011)

can try neocore for benchmark. but remember, lot depends on optimised OS, kernel, memory patch, etc. so even a score of 40-45 is good enough.

a60 uses resistive touchscreen & no wonder it sucks. used friends 5230 (8-9 months old) & at first i was confused as to why it wasn't registering my touch. thats what resistive screen is all about.

also the SOC is an upgrade from G3's slow & pathetic (no dedicated GPU) to Qualcomm MSM7227. so 551 isn't just a g3 slapped with a h/w keyboard but a lot of internal change as well.


----------

